# Regulador sonido ampli creative



## carlesar (Jul 7, 2008)

Buenas

tengo un amplificador 2.1 que se me ha estropeado el regulador de volumen del audio (va externo al amplificador) es un creative de los que va al pc

me justaría saber alguien me puede ayudar a encontrar una solucion, el problema es que el amplificador esta al máximo volumen y necesito un regulador.

alguna idea?
Mil gracias


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

juraria que ya he visto este hilo antes

EDITO: lo dicho:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about24168.html 

No se si sera lo mismo pero igual te ayuda.


----------



## carlesar (Jul 7, 2008)

Muchas gracias Hemp por la respuesta tan rápida.

no soy el mismo pero mas o menos con el mismo problema, he estado mirando el post, y es ese controlador el que se me ha muerta a mi, la idea seria hace un peque;o circuito con algún potenciometro comercial, pero no se muy bien como lo tengo que hacer.

alguna idea?

mil gracias de nuevo a todos!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Pues esta jodido, el tema es que me parece que este potenciometro merma la salida de ambos canales a la vez, es decir, es como si tubieras 2 potenciomentros pegados por su eje. Midiendo el valor del potenciomentro que te esta cascando podrias replicar el circuito, pero el tema esta en la carcasa y en que sera mas incomodo un potenciomentro de electronica que este que te viene de serie. Yo me meteria ya en hacerle un control digital de volumen y olvidarme de la rueda, ademas asi si que podrias hacerle una carcasa decente.


----------



## carlesar (Jul 8, 2008)

tu crees que intercalando un potenciometro así podría conseguir algo?

gracias


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Si pero:

-Creo que es el pin de enmedio del potenciomentro con uno de algun extremo, no ambos extremos. De todas formas compruebalo antes o mira el datasheet.

-Tendrias que hacer esto con el cable de masa porque si no el balance se te va a la mierda

-Tendrias que asegurarte que los cables de masa estan unidos o que se puedan unir.

-Tendrias que hacer esto *con la entrada* al amplificador y dejar el volumen de este al maximo, o bien, investigar en el control que cable corresponde a masa y comprovar que las masas esten unidas/se puedan unir.

-Tambien puedes ir a lo bruto e identificar que pines de tu potenciometro (el de serie) encajan con los valores y sentidos del potenciometro por el que deseas substituirlo, asi igual con un poco de suerte, no podras apagar los altavoces pero si regular su volumen.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 8, 2008)

Supongo que dos potenciometros en tándem te podría servir.
Son dos potenciometros con el mismo eje, cada potenciometro se conecta a cada canal. Esto es usado en sistemas estéreo.
Adjunto un "esquema" sobre como conectar los potenciometros, si el patillaje es el estándar claro esta.


----------



## carlesar (Jul 9, 2008)

electrodan muchas gracias esta noche si tengo tiempo haré una prueba y ya os diré algo.


thanks!


----------



## electrodan (Jul 12, 2008)

No es nada. ¿te funciono?


----------

